
PHP plugin for Light Table - thierrymarianne
https://github.com/thierrymarianne/LightTable-PHP
======
thierrymarianne
Premises of a plugin in ClojureScript to evaluate PHP for Light Table.

Any piece of advice about how to implement the evaluation of a code snippet
selected in the editor would be highly appreciated ^_^ (considering it would
be the immediate step following the evaluation of the whole editor buffer)

